# Bikerinnen  im Kreis Gütersloh gesucht



## Clara82 (3. Februar 2020)

Hallo,

Ich fahre nun seit einigen Jahren MTB und bisher war ich oft alleine unterwegs bzw. Habe meinem Freund das Biken beigebracht. 
Nun suche ich nach weiblicher Unterstützung und gemeinsamen Spaß am radeln, ob im Bikepark oder in der Stadt beim Streetbiken!

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand findet XD
Liebe Grüße 
Clara82


----------



## Johanna_Bckm (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo Clara82,

ich wohne nicht ganz im Kreis Gütersloh, aber in Paderborn ;D Ich studiere dort und bin auf der Suche nach Leuten, mit denen ich in den Bikepark (z.B. Winterberg) zum Downhill fahren gehen kann. Alleine macht es mir nur halb so viel Spaß und die Anreise mit ÖPNV hat mich bis jetzt oft davon abgehalten los zu fahren...
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir mal zusammen biken gehen könnten 

Liebe Grüße
Johanna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clara82 (29. Mai 2020)

Hallo Johanna,

Gerne würde mich sehr freuen wenn wir das schaffen! Ich habe bereits eine Gruppe bei WA wo bereits mein Freund ein Kumpel und eine Kumpeline drin sind... Je nachdem wie du magst kann ich dich hinzufügen ... Ich kann dich gerne mitnehmen jedoch besitze ich zur Zeit ein Auto wo nur mein Bike reinpasst und ich selbst ...
Liebe Grüße
Clara97


----------



## Johanna_Bckm (29. Mai 2020)

Gerne kannst du mich dort hinzufügen  Ich schicke dir meine Handynummer.
Im Moment ist es bei mir allerdings etwas stressig und das Problem mit dem Auto bekomme ich bestimmt gelöst. Sonst eben doch wieder mit Bus und Bahn ;D


----------



## SamiCyln (14. Januar 2021)

Hey, 
ich wohne im Kreis Gütersloh und ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach gleichgesinnten MTB Fahrern. 
Leider ist mein Hardtail für Bikeparks nicht gemacht :-D Aber für Feierabendrunden, oder Wochenendrunden ganz sicher! Bin auch sehr gerne auf meinen Hometrails im Wald unterwegs. 

Beste Grüße
Samil


----------

